# 22 year old RADO DIASTAR



## lampard

hiii everybody these are some pics of my 22 year old rado diastar.still going strong...........


----------



## Mirius

Wow, now that has to be one hard watch to take photos of! :-!


----------



## tempussuisse

looking good...


----------



## Packleader

This watch had serious bling, before "bling" was even a word. b-)

Congrats on a wonderful watch.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## Lastmikey

I prefer the Rado Original DiaStar XL Automatic, elegant appearance outside. it is an updated version of the original 1962 "Scratch-Proof" watch. Prior to formation of The Swatch Group, Rado used A.Schild movements, which were considered excellent workhorses, and were used by numerous mid-range and high-range watch brands. A number of movement manufacturers, including A.Schild, were consolidated into ETA, another very excellent movement maker, when The Swatch group was formed. ETA makes the movements for current Rados. The movement inside the Men's Original DiaStar is a 28,800 bph, 25 jewel ETA 2836-2 day/date automatic. it still looks new though there have been more than ten years.


----------

